# NEW Carmelo Anthony Fan Club!!



## StraylightRunner

*NEW Carmelo Anthony Fan Club*










maybe a mod could sticky it? GO MELO AND THE NUGGETS!

NEW EDIT: MELO SHOULD HAVE BEEN ROY!


----------



## StraylightRunner

come on people 10 views so far and NONE of you have wanted to join?


----------



## Ben1

Yo I'm in.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I'm in. MELO RULES !


----------



## NugzFan

im in.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I'm a Mello Fellow.

My faith in him won me my NCAA office pool (by a landslide).


----------



## Blau

I'm in


----------



## FSH

Put me in the Melo fan club he is my favorite player


----------



## Devestata

I'll join.


----------



## mmmdk

I'm in too ! 

I'm gonna draft Melo in the private keeper league that I play in.

I'd take Melo over Darko in a heartbeat.

Check it out: www.mbahoops.dk

Peace, Mike


----------



## Jwill55gRizZ

I'm in.. add me..


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Put me down.


----------



## vickdaquick

add me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruno34115

put me in


----------



## NugzFan

wow, this thing took off!!!


----------



## fats

i'm in. melo4life




whatever that means.


----------



## D-Wade

*CB4*


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I'm out.


----------



## knicksfan

hey, im a huge fan of melo ill join


----------



## plasticman23

i'm in


----------



## Peja Vu

I want in too!!!


----------



## THA DOCTA

Im in too if you're still addin ppl.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I can roll with Melo.


----------



## lakerking8

i want in


----------



## thegza

Put me in.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

add me of course.


----------



## TMOD

I'll be in the club...


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Hardcore Syracuse fan since 1985. I will be forever grateful to Carmelo.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I'm in...Melo is the shiznit.:yes:


----------



## KJay

*Re: NEW Carmelo Anthony Fan Club*



> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool pic, huh? (if you wanna use it, can you ask me or somethin, thanks) since the other fan club is not functioning right right now, whoever wants to join post on this new thread or PM me. maybe a mod could sticky it? i'll add people regularly but when school starts itll be a lil slower but hopefully most of the fans of melo will have posted. but ill still be able to get it done. thanks bye. GO MELO AND THE NUGGETS!


me me me! I love mello's game! plus I saw him in college!


----------



## JRose5

*I dig*

I'm in

:yes:


----------



## FSH

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> Put me in.


dam how many times u gonna change ur name...And it is nice to see u back posting again..Also put me in fan club..


----------



## pittpanthers2007

I'm if a cavs fan can also be a nugz fan cuz i am


----------



## Starbury03

I wanna join.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Please add me . Thanks


----------



## Kunlun

Hey count me in!


----------



## nyksju

yo put me in


----------



## knicksfan

heck ya, im a huge melo fan and so glad i found this! please put me on, thanx


----------



## KJay

I'll join.


----------



## Spriggan

i'm in. melo is amazing.


----------



## JT

he won us a championship, so you know i'm out.
.
.
just kidding i'm in too.


----------



## jamalcrawford01

im in, especially after 41.


----------



## Silent But Deadly

I am definately in.


----------



## Zach

I am formerly Vykyng Pwr90


----------



## Lynx

Count me in.


----------



## Slasher

*Re: NEW Carmelo Anthony Fan Club*



> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cool pic, huh? (if you wanna use it, can you ask me or somethin, thanks) since the other fan club is not functioning right right now, whoever wants to join post on this new thread or PM me. maybe a mod could sticky it? i'll add people regularly but when school starts itll be a lil slower but hopefully most of the fans of melo will have posted. but ill still be able to get it done. thanks bye. GO MELO AND THE NUGGETS!


1. You should add spaces between the names in your sig to allow word wrapping.

2. Put me in the club. :yes:


----------



## krob

im in


----------



## madman

pput me in


----------



## Jordan23

I represent the Orangemen Add Me Carmelo Anthony 4 Ever!!!


----------



## StraylightRunner

sorry for the huge delay, i think i got everyone in. if not, post again. mod? please sticky? :grinning:


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06

Add me.


----------



## Dre

IN.


----------



## LeBronisnumba1

*Re: NEW Carmelo Anthony Fan Club*

Do not count me in I really do not like Carmello :no: :no: he just bugs me!!!!







:rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket: :rocket:


----------



## Laphonz

I'm in.


----------



## zero2hero00

add me in


----------



## doctorJ1

*Go Melo!!!*

Wuz up doug count me in.

GO NUGGETS!!!


----------



## JT

*no haters allowed*



> Originally posted by <b>LeBronisnumba1</b>!
> Do not count me in I really do not like Carmello


That qualifies you as a hater then, oh yeah add me to the fan club too topic creator.


----------



## Nejc

Count me in too.


----------



## CAnthony15

obviously u gotta add me


----------



## MagicNugz

> Originally posted by <b>CAnthony15</b>!
> obviously u gotta add me


I'm in yo.

Go Melo!:headbang:


----------



## Kuskid

I'm in.


----------



## Johnny Mac

Add me when you get the chance.


----------



## MELO is the man

Im in


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Add me too.


----------



## Pejavlade

count me in


----------



## SuperMascotRocky

i'm in


----------



## cpawfan

I'm going to unsticky this since the thread starter no longer has the fan club in his sig.


----------

